# Switching from Ethanol to REC 90, any issues



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thinking of switching from ethanol to REC 90 in my boat. Anyone ever done this? Heard of or know of any issues from doing this? Been running ethanol since we were all forced to.

Yes, I do know the REC 90 is more money and limited availability, but, I have a station minutes from my house that has it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the issue is if you want to go the other way. Not 100%, but I think it has something to do with carbon build up from non-ethanol, then the e10 can break it lose.....others I'm sure know more.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

I switched on my 1998 200 carbed Rude 3 years ago without issues - engine immediately started quicker and idled smoother running Rec90. BTW, some Racetracs are now selling Rec87 for a pretty good price.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What make is your motor?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yamaha


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Still running that 90 2 stroke? The 70 2stroke on my Whaler ran better with ethanol free also.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Four stroke or two stroke Yamaha? Gasoline without ethanol has more BTU value(more energy when burned) . Ethanol is used because it is an oxygenate and helps the gasoline component burn cleaner than gasoline without some type of oxygenate( before ethanol the alcohol used as an oxygenate was MTBE) I would assume the Rec90 gasoline is required to have the MTBE oxygenate which should be ok regardless of which engine you use. Fuel injector deposits are more dependent on clean fresh fuel and use of fuel stabilizers and treatments. Yamaha also recommends ring free additives for the four stroke engines.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yammie and Mercury are very fuel sensitive so the switch does make sense - Use every precaution, though, if after using ethanol-free, you have to return to fuel with ethanol in it (that's when trouble will come around, if ever).

I run E-Tecs (a year out of warranty on my third 90...) and will have a fourth when I can swing it.... They're pretty much bullet-proof as far as fuel goes. I've never run anything else other than fuel with ethanol for around 20 years - with not the slightest problem before I switched to E-Tecs around ten years ago or after - all the way up to today (yesterday I clocked 81 miles running out of Flamingo....). A normal day there averages nearly 70 miles round trip since you have to cover a lot of ground running to the west the way we do.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The problem with ethanol is that on the older engines, it ate up fuel lines and the materials used for those lines dissolve into the fuel, which buggered up spray rails and injectors, as well as carb ports. By going to non-ethanol, you avoided those problems. It's my understanding (being in the transportation business at one time) that ethanol was added to fuel to justified the corn growing industry by our gov't and not as an additive to help emissions. In fact, ethanol, causes more emissions than fuels without it. At the time it was added to the fuel, the EPA noted an increased amount of emissions and required engines to meet new EPA standards on emissions. Here is the really dumb thing, it cost our government with our tax dollars about 10% more than the retail price they get at the pump for the ethanol used. In other words, for every $1.00 made on ethanol part of fuel (with fuel using 10% ethanol to 90% petroleum), it cost us tax payers $1.10. It's basically a bastard child that the U.S. government created subsidizing the corn growers. They can say it has all kinds of benefits, but they are lies!

Unfortunately, non-Ethanol fuel cost more, which it shouldn't, just like diesel cost more and it shouldn't either. In any case, non-ethanol fuel is better for your engine. Ask any marine mechanic. However, the new materials used in the fuel lines of newer outboards are more resistant to the corrosive properties of ethanol. and therefore, the motor tolerates it. "Tolerates" is the key word here! And if you run it, I'd run some good injector cleaner periodically like Lucas injector cleaner.

Ok then, I'll get down off my soap box!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> The problem with ethanol is that on the older engines, it ate up fuel lines and the materials used for those lines dissolve into the fuel, which buggered up spray rails and injectors, as well as carb ports. By going to non-ethanol, you avoided those problems. It's my understanding (being in the transportation business at one time) that ethanol was added to fuel to justified the corn growing industry by our gov't and not as an additive to help emissions. In fact, ethanol, causes more emissions than fuels without it. At the time it was added to the fuel, the EPA noted an increased amount of emissions and required engines to meet new EPA standards on emissions. Here is the really dumb thing, it cost our government with our tax dollars about 10% more than the retail price they get at the pump for the ethanol used. In other words, for every $1.00 made on ethanol part of fuel (with fuel using 10% ethanol to 90% petroleum), it cost us tax payers $1.10. It's basically a bastard child that the U.S. government created subsidizing the corn growers. They can say it has all kinds of benefits, but they are lies!
> 
> Unfortunately, non-Ethanol fuel cost more, which it shouldn't, just like diesel cost more and it shouldn't either. In any case, non-ethanol fuel is better for your engine. Ask any marine mechanic. However, the new materials used in the fuel lines of newer outboards are more resistant to the corrosive properties of ethanol. and therefore, the motor tolerates it. "Tolerates" is the key word here! And if you run it, I'd run some good injector cleaner periodically like Lucas injector cleaner.
> 
> Ok then, I'll get down off my soap box!


What he said

I am going to start using non ethanol gas soon. I put Sea Foam in it when I used 10% ethanol


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bobber,
Yes, still the 90 Yamaha 2 stroke.

I ran half ethanol and half rec 90 then 3/4 tank rec 90 and 1/4 Ethanol. Had a new fuel tank, hoses & filter installed Friday as I had a leak somewhere.
Saturday filled up 100% Rec 90 and ran her yesterday. I did notice she idles 100 rpms less.


----------

